# alles was beim booten auf dem bildschirm steht in eine datei

## pieter_parker

gibt es eine moeglichkeit alles was beim bootvorgang auf dem bildschirm angezeigt wird in eine datei loggen zu lassen ?

----------

## gimpel

/etc/rc.conf

```
rc_logger="YES"
```

=> /var/log/rc.log

OpenRC vorausgesetzt. Für das alte baselayout gibts showconsole.

----------

## toralf

```
cat /dev/vcsa1
```

hilft auch noch im nachhinein.

----------

## pieter_parker

wo wie sehe ich welches baselayout ich habe und ob es mit showconsole

cat /dev/vcsa1

da ist leider nicht alles mit dabei was beim booten zusehen ist

gibt es da nicht noch andere moeglichkeiten ? ... schon lange her, da meine ich hatte ich mal einen weg gehabt das irgendwie ueber die grub.conf zumachen, finde es nur leider nicht mehr

----------

## Yamakuzure

Was brauchst du denn noch? Schau sonst mal bei 

```
dmesg
```

rein.

baselayout ist ein ebuild, also kannst du mit 

```
eix baselayout

# bzw

emerge --search baselayout
```

nachsehen welches bei dir installiert ist.

----------

## 69719

```

escor@mars ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/rc

...

# RC_BOOTLOG will generate a log of the boot messages shown on the console.

# Useful for headless machines or debugging.  You need to emerge the

# app-admin/showconsole package for this to work.  Note that this probably

# won't work correctly with boot splash.

RC_BOOTLOG="no"

...

```

----------

## r3tep

```
emerge logsentry
```

In einer Standardkonfiguration kommt dann alles auf Wunsch per mail an. Nicht nur die Bootmeldungen.

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer eure infos

ich habs mit

RC_BOOTLOG="yes" 

in

/etc/conf.d/rc

und

emerge showconsole

versucht

aber wo soll dann die logdatei kommen ?

----------

## 69719

1.

2.

----------

## JKRock

hallo,

habe jetzt auch versucht, wie hier angegeben blogd einzurichten, leider ohne Erfolg!

Während des bootens bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldungen:

```

ERROR: cannot start blogd as net.eth0 could not start

..

/etc/conf.d/rc: line 225: svcdir: readonly variable

```

In besagter /etc/conf.d/rc findet sich in line 225 folgendes:

```
svcdir="/var/lib/init.d
```

---info---

sys-apps/baselayout 1.12.11.1

app-admin/showconsole 1.08

Keine Ahnung warum das nicht klappt, im besagten Thread finde ich auch keinen Eintrag mit einer ähnlichen Fehlermeldung...

gruß JKRockLast edited by JKRock on Sun Dec 14, 2008 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JKRock

Habe nach ähnlichen Fehlermeldungen wie 

```
/etc/conf.d/rc: line 225: svcdir: readonly variable
```

 gesucht und folgenden  Bug gefunden.

Dort werden aber als Ursachen des Bugs entweder ein veraltetes splashutils, oder eine störende sbin/livecd-functions.sh genannt.

Keine der beiden Dinge sind auf meinem System.

Nun wollte ich ein eix-sync ausführen um zu erfahren ob es ein neues baselayout gibt, nur konnte eix-sync anscheinend kein update-eix ausführen!

Bekomme nur folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

Problems running update-eix

Failure while running update-eix

```

Es wird ja immer schlechter...   :Confused: 

----------

## JKRock

Ein Update von eix auf Version 0.13.3-r1, hat den eix-sync-bug behoben...

----------

